# Walk in pantry pocket door system



## HOJ (28 Oct 2020)

Part of a continuing kitchen build I am working on is to create a walk in pantry, I need to fit pair of pocket doors in/on, doors are 2330 X 572 x 22.

I am talking to Salice about their system which is factory made to suit (& pricey), so on the look out for any quality alternatives, that I am not aware of, any recommendations or experiences? please, before I commit.

Thanks


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Oct 2020)

I’m wondering how difficult it would be to simply make your own on site?
Bit of stud work, two doors and a sliding track no?

Louis


----------



## HOJ (31 Oct 2020)

Sorry I didn't make it very clear, these are the type of doors that hinge then push back into a narrow cavity between units, so very limited space to put hardware, this nice young lady demonstrates it nicely:

Salice pocket door


----------

